# Bitmaske und Kollision



## crane7 (8. Jul 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab dieses Tutorial gelesen: codeworx.org - GameDev - Tutorials - Pixelgenaue 2D-Kollisionsabfrage

Ich hab kein Problem Verständniss der Theorie. Mein Problem ist die Umsetzung.
Wie mache ich am besten die Bitmaske und dann die Kollisionsabfrage

Mit einem Codebeispiel wäre mir gut geholfen. Ich programmiere das ganze wie das Forum schon zeigt in Java.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Kr0e (8. Jul 2011)

Hm, das Prinzip ansich ist ja recht simpel und du must ja auch kein Bitmasken nehmen... Kannst ja auch byte[] array nehmen und dann einfach checken...

Ich würde es aber sowieso anders machen und mit BoundingBox schauen, ob es kollidiert und wenn ja mit Polygonüberscheidung die Kollisionpunkte errechnen.

Es gibt bei Java dazu das Paket: java.awt.geom.*. Da wäre alles drin, was du brauchst...


----------



## crane7 (8. Jul 2011)

könntet ihr mir nun mal für beide lösungen der pixel genauen kollision ein codebeispiel geben. Ich verstehe es nicht.

Danke


----------

